# Got My Fix Tonight - Season #3 of Sherlock



## SifuPhil (Jan 4, 2014)

Sweet mystery of life, at last I've found you ...

Just got hold of Episode 1 of Season 3's _Sherlock_ with Benedict Cumberbatch. The end of Season 2 was a cliff-hanger with Holmes apparently jumping off a roof and killing himself. 

All summer I was running across threads discussing what possibly could have happened. I like the series, love it in fact, but I could never be as extreme as some of these folks (yeah, right). That's funny, actually, because in this new season opener they poke fun at the phenomenon, showing a fan club devoted to Sherlock Holmes and some of their wild theories.

Excellent acting, even better than the previous two years, the introduction of a love interest for Dr. Watson, subplots and lots of twists and turns, logic puzzles - the perfect way to start the new season.

Now for Episode 2 ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

That's looming here, they're running trailers but haven't noticed an airing date yet.  It was okay, enjoyed it, but fan forums? Sounds like the Dr Who tragics.  You cease to worry about the weirdo conspiracy theorists when you read some of the stuff on those.


----------



## Casper (Jan 4, 2014)

_*I watched quite a few episodes but couldn't really get into it like you Phil.....
My fav is The Blacklist. Can't wait until the new season starts here......love it.:woohoo:
*_


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 4, 2014)

I adore Eggs Benedict Cumberbun, I haven't seen him as Sherlock yet, I've been much to busy with Dr. Who.

Oh yes Casper, I love The Blacklist too. He has to be her father! don't you think and what is up with her husband ? 

I loved Mr. Kaplan and wondered if they were giving a nod to Hitchcock, because in North By northwest Cary Grant's character gets mistaken for "Mr. Kaplan" and that is what starts the whole adventure, playing up the identity theme that is running through The Blacklist.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

> I adore Eggs Benedict Cumberbun, I haven't seen him as Sherlock yet, I've been much to busy with Dr. Who.



'Course you have! 

  Did you ever look at that pathetic OZ one?  saaaad.  Hardly anyone left now, I drop in and stir 'em occasionally to see if they're still alive but it's not the fun it was. siiiiigh.


----------



## Casper (Jan 4, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> Oh yes Casper, I love The Blacklist too. He has to be her father! don't you think and what is up with her husband ?
> 
> I loved Mr. Kaplan and wondered if they were giving a nod to Hitchcock, because in North By northwest Cary Grant's character gets mistaken for "Mr. Kaplan" and that is what starts the whole adventure, playing up the identity theme that is running through The Blacklist.



_*Old Hipster.....
It's the best series on TV at the moment.....they're definitely putting the thought in our 
minds that he's her father......
There's probably another twist somewhere that will change our thoughts......
Can't work out what her husband is involved in....you're no doubt ahead of us with the new
series so don't give me any clues if that's the case....*_:hair:


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 4, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> 'Course you have!
> 
> Did you ever look at that pathetic OZ one?  saaaad.  Hardly anyone left now, I drop in and stir 'em occasionally to see if they're still alive but it's not the fun it was. siiiiigh.


Oh I never did and I never go to the one in the UK, the fans are way too obsessive.

They get in silly arguments and "what if" a situation to death. Hello folks, it's a TV show and The Doctor is not a real being.

Casper, we don't have the new season yet. I am wondering if her husband is a sleeper agent, he is a bad egg I'm sure and I think it is too obvious that Red could be her father, but something is sure up and we can't believe anything he says, or doesn't say.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

Blacklist's good but then I'll watch anything Spader's in so.....


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

> The Doctor is not a real being.



Don't ever make the mistake of mentioning that on their forum, they'll shred you.  Got the scars to prove it!


----------



## Casper (Jan 4, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> Casper, we don't have the new season yet. I am wondering if her husband is a sleeper agent, he is a bad egg I'm sure and I think it is too obvious that Red could be her father, but something is sure up and we can't believe anything he says, or doesn't say.



_*Our TV channels do push the fact that many of our shows are "Fast Tracked" from the USA now.....
We used to have to wait months to catch up.....

*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 4, 2014)

_I love the Blacklist too Casper, a few weeks back he was visiting a guy in hospital who it seems was her father but this guy has told him never to reveal who her father is_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 4, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Blacklist's good but then I'll watch anything Spader's in so.....



*I wish they would put Boston legal on and from the start i loved that show it was so funny and quirky*


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd spare a late night hour on that again too.  One of the best.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 5, 2014)

_Weren't they funny at the end of the day sitting on the balcony having a cigar, and talking about sharing the bed etc, they really crack me up, we need more shows like that instead of the fixation on murder & Cops_


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 5, 2014)

My favorite Cop show for the last few years is Castle. I love the show and all the characters and it doesn't spend 10 minutes on long drawn out autopsy. We are rarely taken to the morgue and if so, it is short and to the point.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 5, 2014)

_I enjoy Castle too OH it's a good show and not too gory like others can be, the family being in it is nice too_


----------



## Casper (Jan 5, 2014)

_*Another show I like is Scandal, it's on tonight and I'll have to record it as it starts at 10.30.....
I'd probably fall asleep before it finishes.....:sleeping:

at least recording I can skip all the ads....*_:yeah:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 6, 2014)

I like Castle too.  I picked it as the subject of a bit of a hobby/ study/research thing I got into out of curiosity of how TV shows work.  
It was easy to find, I liked watching it, it had a big well run fan site, and the cast and writers are prolific Twitterers. 

It was very interesting to learn who knew who,  and how they networked between themselves and their fans, and more importantly between their friends in other shows, and their fans,  to promote the show in popularity polls etc.  (Very successfully I might add, hell they even got me to vote a few times.) 
 They promote themselves and their friends, and a few charities to look more goodie 2 shoes,  through links, and lead the  fans around to links with pals on other shows who then reciprocated.  It becomes like a big  'family' thing.  ... and yeah, as suspected,  it all comes down to who you know what about in Hollywood. 

 Even a cast member who was killed off a couple of seasons ago still stays in the circle and 'chats' and promotes his latest gig. Another is promoting his music career.  He wouldn't have gotten a look in only for the Castle fans buying a few CDs.

What really most impressed me about them though is the amount of 'personal contact' there appears to be with their fans when in reality they reveal barely any information about their private lives at all.  Nothing except where they holidayed, or where they ate,  but not until they're home again. Sometimes little snippets of things and jokes behind the scenes to give the fans a feeling of being told secrets, but about themselves personally? Nothing.   Not even the mags seem to know who's an item except the the married ones.

Now that is a really clever, and hard to pull off feat in Hollywood.  Getting your head in a mag. staying popular, and keeping a low profile at the same time is an art indeed.

They are consummate, almost subliminally, marketers of their talents, and the show and the cast wins more kudos than it perhaps deserves as a light weight procedural, from fan voted Entertainment Mag awards. They work the social media damned hard for those votes.     The more they engage the fan base and win popularity contests the more likely the ratings stay up and they keep employed.  No fools in that cast.

It was on the verge of vanishing around the end of season 3 but they stirred up enough interest, and fan generated mail to the producers, to get extended and are still going into 6. Good for them!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 6, 2014)

Casper said:


> _*Another show I like is Scandal, it's on tonight and I'll have to record it as it starts at 10.30.....
> I'd probably fall asleep before it finishes.....:sleeping:
> 
> at least recording I can skip all the ads....*_:yeah:



Yep i do too Casper, i am usually a bit tired but persevere, i am loving Chicago Fire 8.30pm tonight, good eye candy too that's always a bonus.:magnify:


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the Castle info Di, I wish they would bring James Brolin on the show again. That 2 part episode that concluded with James Brolin showing up to save the day was the best show I've ever seen!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2014)

Interesting bit, Di's explanation of the socialization aspect of the show. I've never watched it but I can identify somewhat with the strong drive to market your face.

Unfortunately it's an aspect of the artistic life that I totally stink at. 

Throughout all the writer's forums you'll find similar advice: push, push, push, whether it be on Facebook or Twitter or sending weekly "Hi, how are you, here's what I'm doing" emails to your "list", which of course you've been growing by leaps and bounds by spending 3/4 of your day looking for fresh blood. 

As I see it, TV has one advantage over books: it's a passive medium, no work required, just sit back and let the entertainment wash over you, as opposed to books where you actually have to WORK to get your jollies. That factor alone, in this lazy world, often means all the difference between fame and the deep, dark and dismal depths. 

I mean, when was the last time you encountered a forum devoted to _A Catcher in the Rye_? Yet, the most inane new sit-com will instantly have a forum devoted to it and hordes of starry-eyed fan-boys-and-girls chatting away about Luke's full lips or Victoria's plastic surgery. 

I suppose I'm still old-fashioned enough to believe that my _work_ should do the talking _for_ me - I don't want to spend umpteen hours trying to hobnob with people and convince them to like my stuff. Either you like it or you don't, get off my back and let me write. layful: 

My T'ai-Chi book was published 10 years ago, and I'm STILL getting emails from people asking technical questions about the art, or asking where my school is, or if I will travel to California to teach their 12-year-old son who likes Bruce Lee movies ... it's a BOOK, people! Get over it! Move on down the road and tell your story walking! 




I hate people.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 6, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> Thanks for all the Castle info Di, I wish they would bring James Brolin on the show again. That 2 part episode that concluded with James Brolin showing up to save the day was the best show I've ever seen!



The 'buzz' was, (and believe nothing on Twitter), that he asked if there was spot for him on the show and they wrote him in as the long lost old man.  Apparently he or Babs is a fan of the show.... but as I said, believe nothing.  

Dunno what's going on now, lost interest and lost track of the 'goss' a few months ago.  Still watch it though.

One odd thing happened about the running sequence.  The week after the Boston bombing an ep was scheduled to run which was plotted around her standing on a bomb pressure plate, so they pulled that one and ran the one after it which threw the whole story line askew and they had to tweak a few scenes on the run for it to make sense again. 

Odder still was that ABC ordered an extra ep for the season at late notice so they'd stitched that one together made up of mostly flashbacks to save time, (and money) and slotted it in where it wouldn't affect the 'cliffhanger' end of season bullsh*t these things indulge in. 
 It wouldn't have been made at all if the original episode number hadn't been extended,  but instead ended up making life difficult by throwing a spanner in the season's 'end run'.    The hazards of programming for a touchy audience eh?

It was shown in correct sequence here though.

Wouldn't recommend researching a favourite show really, it sure knocks the magic out of it all.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 6, 2014)

Phil:   the writers of Castle are almost as into keeping contact with the fans as the actors are.  
They are steered by what the fans talk about, and by what direction they seem to want to see the story take.  
They drop 'hints' as to possible story lines and gauge the fan reaction, and write the plots lines according to how the majority of fans want it to go. 

I  suspect Dr Who writers follow the fans more than the other way round too. They certainly get enough input from that fanatic fan base, but OMG, how stressful would that job be?  
Those people pick up a word out of place that doesn't gel with an episode that aired 20 years before!
If writers stuff-up they then have to resort to all kinds of conjuring tricks to 'explain' the anomaly in a later episode!  That's beyond dedication, that's outright bondage for a writer.

Scriptwriters are total tarts.  I was always deluded that the sponsors and producers steered the writers of TV shows, but not so in many cases apparently.  Makes sense, as the fans are what drive the ratings that drive the sponsorship that makes the profit and round it goes.

Not all shows would be run like that of course, not that much flexiblility in more serious type ones.

Wanna be a scriptwriter?

(me either)


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 6, 2014)

I never notice any problems with continuity, but I watch it a lot in reruns and they are out of order. I remember the one where Beckett was standing on the bomb.

I have been on a few "fan sites" ended up because I was wanting to know something about a show I was watching, but the over the top obsessive fans always drive me crazy. My god it's true, one little 'thing' wrong and they jump on it and talk it to death forever.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Phil:   the writers of Castle are almost as into keeping contact with the fans as the actors are.
> They are steered by what the fans talk about, and by what direction they seem to want to see the story take.
> They drop 'hints' as to possible story lines and gauge the fan reaction, and write the plots lines according to how the majority of fans want it to go.



And it's all part of their job - they're PAID to do that, they don't do it out of some weird altruistic sense of community. 



> I  suspect Dr Who writers follow the fans more than the other way round too. They certainly get enough input from that fanatic fan base, but OMG, how stressful would that job be?
> Those people pick up a word out of place that doesn't gel with an episode that aired 20 years before!
> If writers stuff-up they then have to resort to all kinds of conjuring tricks to 'explain' the anomaly in a later episode!  That's beyond dedication, that's outright bondage for a writer.



Yes, sci-fi is a dangerous field - nerds tend to have obsessive/compulsive behavior coupled with astounding powers of observation and recall. 



> Scriptwriters are total tarts.  I was always deluded that the sponsors and producers steered the writers of TV shows, but not so in many cases apparently.  Makes sense, as the fans are what drive the ratings that drive the sponsorship that makes the profit and round it goes.



Yes, the great majority of them are indeed at the beck and call of their masters, the sponsors. That's why I don't consider much of it to be real, honest writing. It's formulaic, it's boring, it's unoriginal and it has to be pure Hell to write.



> Not all shows would be run like that of course, not that much flexiblility in more serious type ones.



No, only the ones that want to make money. 



> Wanna be a scriptwriter?



I'd rather sell my body for one dollar in Times Square at midnight on New Year's Eve to a boatload of drunken Greek sailors on shore-leave after a three-year cruise.

I'd even include breakfast.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 25, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Sweet mystery of life, at last I've found you ...
> 
> Just got hold of Episode 1 of Season 3's _Sherlock_ with Benedict Cumberbatch. The end of Season 2 was a cliff-hanger with Holmes apparently jumping off a roof and killing himself.
> 
> ...




Just watched episode one....got 2 and 3 recorded; maybe 2tomorrow!


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh my dream came true! Another stand out episode!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 25, 2014)

The reports on 2 vary; some people thought it was very clever, others not so. 3 is meant to be superb!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 25, 2014)

Saw all 3 already (couldn't wait!) - what can I say? Fantastic, all three. 

Third episode especially - talk about stunning plot twists! 

And now they've left it open at the end, or at least ripe with possibility, so I'm wondering if there's going to be a season 4 despite what's been said?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 25, 2014)

I will try and keep you all posted.....


----------



## That Guy (Jan 25, 2014)

Elementary...


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh Boy, just watched the second part of this season, Watson get's married.
The episode was pure Gold. 

I never thought I'd love anybody more as Sherlock Holmes, than Jeremy Brent. I was wrong. I also adore Johnny Lee Miller's Sherlock. But nobody can hold a candle to Eggs Benedict Cumberbun!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 28, 2014)

Haven't seen part 2 yet; but I do agree about Eggs Benedict!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 28, 2014)

I prefer the older portrayals so much more!


----------



## drifter (Jan 28, 2014)

Hold on there, hoss. Is that Sherlock something that's coming to American television?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 28, 2014)

Which Sherlock, drifter? I think the new one is available somewhere over there; the experts will fill you in!

Worth watching...if you like that kind of thing. I love it!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2014)

drifter said:


> Hold on there, hoss. Is that Sherlock something that's coming to American television?



It is carried by your local PBS station on the _Masterpiece_ series.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 28, 2014)

Next week here I think.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone else watch this rubbish tonight?  Thought last weeks ep was dodgy but this week's was just rubbish.  Is Moffat writing these?  He should confine himself to Dr Who, one dysfunctionally aggravating sociopath is plenty, thanks anyway.  
If anyone can guarantee the 3rd one is an improvement I'd appreciate the thin hope. TVM.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 13, 2014)

_Thank goodness i recorded it, i can just delete it _:woohoo1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Anyone else watch this rubbish tonight?  Thought last weeks ep was dodgy but this week's was just rubbish.  Is Moffat writing these?  He should confine himself to Dr Who, one dysfunctionally aggravating sociopath is plenty, thanks anyway.
> If anyone can guarantee the 3rd one is an improvement I'd appreciate the thin hope. TVM.



Pearls before swine ... layful:

I thought Season 3 was as good as 1 & 2. 

I believe Moffat is co-writer along with Mark Gatiss.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 13, 2014)

Dunno for sure how many have run here, it was about Watson's wedding... I think.. it was such a shamozzle of hammy acting and bewildering posturing I had no trouble multitasking through most of it.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 13, 2014)

A lot of people here didn't like part 2, but loved part 3. Over to you!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, I've seen all 3 episodes of Season 3 already. 

Yes, Dr. Watson's wedding - I thought it was quite good, but then I'm just a starry-eyed fan-boy.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 13, 2014)

No accounting for taste.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> No accounting for taste.



No, there isn't.

Now if you were to start talking about _Downton Abbey_ and how wonderful it is, I'd go out into the kitchen and make myself a sammich and eat it with some chips and a few kosher pickles.

I mean, c'mon, seriously? ANOTHER Brit period piece about the rich and the poor? How many times, Lord, _how_ many times?!? 

If I can't sleep don't give me any sleeping pills - just show me 10 minutes of that show. I'll be sawing wood. 

To each their own.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 13, 2014)

Bonnet dramas and bodice rippers aren't my speed either. D.Abbey is just a high class soap opera.  The Blacklist is more my 'taste.'


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

Never watched _Blacklist_ - have to scare up an episode or two and see what it's all about.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 13, 2014)

_Phil James Spader is brilliant in Blacklist, you will enjoy it.:grin:_


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks, Jill - I usually like him.


----------



## Casper (Feb 13, 2014)

_*Watched The Blacklist Wednesday night.......
Love the show.....:thumbsup1:

James Spader's not too bad either....:yes:*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 13, 2014)

_Wish they would air the whole series of Boston Legal again as i need a good laugh, it was so quirky and entertaining_


----------

